# Pinarello's Warranty



## gravediggingaditch (Jul 23, 2009)

I am currently in the market for a new bike. . . Pinarello (the Prince) being one of the brands I am considering. That being said, if I am planning on spending several thousand dollars on a bike, I want to have the comfort of knowing it is going to be a bike that lasts, and that I can count on. I've heard horror stories about Pinarello's customer service and warranty. They don't honor this, or that, and are always looking to get out of the warranty. . . In doing my research, i understand that I'm going to hear more of the complaints because those that are happy with their bikes are more likely to stay quiet. 

So I'm reaching out to you pinarello folks and asking for your advice and thoughts on the warranty issues. i don't want to spend thousands on a new bike only to have it crack in 6 months and the money is gone. The horror stories have obviously gotten to me so I'm looking for some additional feedback on this before I just jump onto a new Trek Madone in order to get the better safety net. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

gravediggingaditch said:


> I am currently in the market for a new bike. . . Pinarello (the Prince) being one of the brands I am considering. That being said, if I am planning on spending several thousand dollars on a bike, I want to have the comfort of knowing it is going to be a bike that lasts, and that I can count on. I've heard horror stories about Pinarello's customer service and warranty. They don't honor this, or that, and are always looking to get out of the warranty. . . In doing my research, i understand that I'm going to hear more of the complaints because those that are happy with their bikes are more likely to stay quiet.
> 
> So I'm reaching out to you pinarello folks and asking for your advice and thoughts on the warranty issues. i don't want to spend thousands on a new bike only to have it crack in 6 months and the money is gone. The horror stories have obviously gotten to me so I'm looking for some additional feedback on this before I just jump onto a new Trek Madone in order to get the better safety net.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Buying from a good dealer should allay or completely remove your concerns. I purchased my Prince from Above Category in Mill Valley, CA and I have absolutely no doubt that I would be taken care of should there be an issue with the frame that is not obviously my fault (the fact they arranged a group ride with Fausto Pinarello himself and allowed me to start a direct connection with the owner of the company didn't hurt either).

Like any business dealing, the relationship is far more important than any piece of paper and if you choose the right dealer you will not have a problem.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

proy said:


> Buying from a good dealer should allay or completely remove your concerns. I purchased my Prince from Above Category in Mill Valley, CA and I have absolutely no doubt that I would be taken care of should there be an issue with the frame that is not obviously my fault (the fact they arranged a group ride with Fausto Pinarello himself and allowed me to start a direct connection with the owner of the company didn't hurt either).
> 
> Like any business dealing, the relationship is far more important than any piece of paper and if you choose the right dealer you will not have a problem.


+1
I've been a happy Pinarello owner for decades & literally dozens of bikes. I keep coming back because they are great bikes and they treat me great. YMMV


----------



## gravediggingaditch (Jul 23, 2009)

That's the type of secure feeling that I'm glad to hear about. more opinions are welcome (and expected considering I posted this in a Pinarello forum)


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

gravediggingaditch said:


> That's the type of secure feeling that I'm glad to hear about. more opinions are welcome (and expected considering I posted this in a Pinarello forum)


I took a factory tour back in 1990, met Nani & Fausto and have been a loyal & true believer ever since. 
I currently own an 09 Prince, 07 Paris, 09 CX Carbon & 94 Stelvio/Asolo - Great bikes all -

FWIW - In the 20+ Pinarello's I've owned since 1990, I have expienced warrenty issues on occasion. Each claim was handled respectfully, timely & fairly.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*I have similar concerns*



gravediggingaditch said:


> I am currently in the market for a new bike. . . Pinarello (the Prince) being one of the brands I am considering. That being said, if I am planning on spending several thousand dollars on a bike, I want to have the comfort of knowing it is going to be a bike that lasts, and that I can count on. I've heard horror stories about Pinarello's customer service and warranty. They don't honor this, or that, and are always looking to get out of the warranty. . . In doing my research, i understand that I'm going to hear more of the complaints because those that are happy with their bikes are more likely to stay quiet.
> 
> So I'm reaching out to you pinarello folks and asking for your advice and thoughts on the warranty issues. i don't want to spend thousands on a new bike only to have it crack in 6 months and the money is gone. The horror stories have obviously gotten to me so I'm looking for some additional feedback on this before I just jump onto a new Trek Madone in order to get the better safety net.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've heard of cracked and broken frames in roadbikereviews Review and Forums.. But in general, it seems that all problems have been dealt with fairly by Pinarello/GITA. So I've put aside my concerns and have ordered a 2010 Dogma 60.1. Basically the same as the factory build, except Wrench Science is doing the build to speed things up. I think staying off the really bad roads and avoiding crashes will increase the longevity of the frame and my own body. And I'm not nearly as powerful as the pros who ride these frame, so I will not be stressing the frame nearly as much.

Somebody please correct me if my reasoning is incorrect.


----------



## wfo (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm going through a warranty issue right now with my new, less than 1 year old, white/ black (Bianco) Dogma2. All registered so I know I'm covered techniczlly for 3 years. Unless Pinarello wants to play games. I'm hoping it's clear. 

So here's the issue. 

As you know the down tube has a ferrule housing on each sdie created as entry points for the cables to enter the downtube. Specifically, the left side ferrule entry, about 2 mm below ferrule opening, where the cable enters the frame, there is a 2-3mm crack or stress fracture starting. I noticed this issue when I was wiping it down after a ride and another great reason you should inspect your ride(s) after each ride. I am also very detail oriented/anal about cleaning and maintaining my equipment; it's my pride and joy, particulalry at these prices. 

It looks like it's either the paint or the actual carbon pocket created to house the ferrule. Possibly due to defect from a thin wall during mfg or paint prep, etc. 

My LBS/Richardson Bike Mart in Dalllas, Texas, a wonderful shop.... took pics and sent them off to Gita. Now waiting. Tick tock, tick tock. 2 weeks so far. Gita sends them off the Pinarello where the Grand Gurus at Pinarrello determine if it's a warantable issue. Gosh I hope so. My LBS knows how immaculate I keep my equipment. But man why is this stuff not doen thru Gita. And as a consumer I didn't think of the the heirarchy in the warranty claim process as my only concerned was/is that it did have a warranty. But what goods a warranty if a company around the globe is deciding from photos? Seems to me the Gita rep could easily handle this stuff. 

l love the Pinarello's performance, style and bling factor, but man, the hassle of not getting answers is a bit much. I know it's only ben acoupe of weeks but I'm left thinking is it going to be taken care of? To me if my bikes going to have scratches, dings, scratches i want to be the one doing them. Not as a result of the frame design or paint material fail. 
I'll be exploring the option of buying a Felt or an S Works Tarmac or something along those lines. 

Just wanted something sweet in a ride that know one has. I just hope I don't get cavities from this warranty claim. 

I'll keep you all posted on the results.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

GITA will address the warranty issue if you are within the period covered.

If not, the shop has to do some work on your behalf and you may end up with a crash replacement price.

Personally, a 2-3 year warranty isn't all that impressive, but then again, many people do not keep their bikes that long. Colnago is the same, I believe.


----------



## wfo (Dec 3, 2010)

My bike's less than one year and you're right 2-3 years is not a n impressive warranty, especially on such high dollar equipment. But I knew this going into it. 

From a size standpoint, the cracking/stress fracture fissure looking defect on the downtube is small in scale (2-3mm); nonetheless, it is there, and concerns are where it will go over time and it wasn't there when I bought the bike new. Thru no fault of my own, there is now a crack in the paint and looks like ****. I realize problems occur with bikes of all price ranges and why a warranty claim gets made and executed. I will stay optimistic that Pinarello doesn't veiw this as merely some cosmetic issue and not a functional issue and blow me off.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

rhauft said:


> +1
> I've been a happy Pinarello owner for decades


+2
I've been happy with mine, got one for my GF, and I've got a new one on the way.

The basic warranty is two years. 
Register on the Pina website (maybe Gita in the US) and they add a year.
Bought it with Visa and that's another year, four years altogether.
But it's solid as a rock and I don't think it will be breaking anytime soon.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

gravediggingaditch said:


> So I'm reaching out to you pinarello folks and asking for your advice and thoughts on the warranty issues. i don't want to spend thousands on a new bike only to have it crack in 6 months and the money is gone. The horror stories have obviously gotten to me so I'm looking for some additional feedback on this before I just jump onto a new Trek Madone in order to get the better safety net.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The pics of the guy's frame that was broken in half was racing! No manufacturer is going to warranty a bike to survive under racing conditions. Racing is crazy, and riders will do anything to stay on a wheel. Even Pinarello won't warranty a bike under racing conditions, not even a Dogma. 

I believe you're protected If you buy a bike through your bike shop and they get it from a respected distributor like Gita. The shop will inspect and also stand behind it. So...DON'T BUY IT ON-LINE!!! 

I've got a Quatro that I got through a licensed Pinarello dealer. I have no regrets.
And I'll take a pinarello without a warranty over a Trek with one.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Pinarellos are solid. They will take far greater abuse than many carbon frames on the market. I would not have any concerns about that. 

No company will cover crashes anyway. You can take out an insurance policy on the bike for that.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*I wouldn't worry too much about it*



wfo said:


> As you know the down tube has a ferrule housing on each sdie created as entry points for the cables to enter the downtube. Specifically, the left side ferrule entry, about 2 mm below ferrule opening, where the cable enters the frame, there is a 2-3mm crack or stress fracture starting.


After I read your report I checked my Quatro. I also have the same thing, but about 
1/2 mm. Looks like the was ferrule was forced in the pocket a little too firmly. I don't think it's from riding stresses, therefore I'm not going to sweat over it too much. And I think it was there from day one. I'll show my bike shop owner, and we'll keep an eye 
on it.

If it got to the point of concern I'd ask for a new frame, another Pinarello of course.


----------



## wfo (Dec 3, 2010)

If it is because the ferrule was forced in too tight during mfg or this issue caused by other processing reasons then Pinarello aught to know about it. They may know about it, so hopefully they'll fix this and fix my new frame and make it right. Unacceptable on any small scale.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your issues with your new Dogma.

Anytime you are dealing with a foreign manufacturer combined with a domestic distributor and your LBS, you should expect delays as you wade through all their warranty protocols and procedures. Even Trek's life time warranty needs to be submitted and investigated by the LBS, local distributer and claims dept.

As I have stated in previous posts, I have had a long and positive relationship with Pinarello. I've lost count of how many pina's I've owned but its probably close to 20. Of those 20, I've had two warranty issues, both involving carbon defects. On one of the claims, my Prince FP had a small crack near the front der. clamp. After the usual investigation and procedures, I was issued an RA# and returned the frame back to Gita. In a timely manor (-1 week) they inspected the frame and sent me a completely new frameset. On the second claim, the bike was a custom, limited edition so I chose to forgo the the warranty protocols and had the frame repaired locally and submitted pictures and an invoice. Both claims were handled professionally and courteously.

HTH Good luck


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

rhauft said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues with your new Dogma.
> 
> Anytime you are dealing with a foreign manufacturer combined with a domestic distributor and your LBS, you should expect delays as you wade through all their warranty protocols and procedures. Even Trek's life time warranty needs to be submitted and investigated by the LBS, local distributer and claims dept.
> 
> ...


Right on. It's not a perfect world. I guess it all boils down to how your treated by the manufacturer and all parties involved. Pino responded well to your needs.


----------



## wfo (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks folks, totally agree. It's not a perfect world. 

Howver, I expect Pinarello and Gita to do the right thing within warranty. These things can and do happen whether you mass produce products or build by hand. 

Any number of reasons for the weaknesses in the cable ferrule sidewall poacket due to layup, mold surface contamination, too much pressure on installation of cable ferrule or paint issue due to pre-paint prep of the surface. Pinarello learns how they can improve process from due diligence of record keeping and then archived by the serial number. Which is what they'll do, I'm sure.

After warranty then I can see entertaining the likes of a Calfee would be the way to go for any carbon repairs.

:thumbsup:


----------



## wfo (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, update to my warranty.

I'm sure many of you already know this truth. But for those that need reminding. This why my friends you do "all your business" with your local bike shop, if they merit your business. In my case it's been since 1989. The internet may have great deals, but if your LBS is worth anything in the customer support/service category, they'll take care of you in the end as thanks for your patronage. You decide. I also get this from my car dealership too and why I've shopped there year after year.

Ok, enough blather. 

The wait was getting a bit long to me and my LBS (Richardson Bike Mart/ RBM, Richardson Texas). In short, they said: "we'll take care of it and deal with Gita later". 

Wow!! Grateful and thankful...Woody Smith, owner and absolute gentleman stepped up. He's known for doing these things for the many years I've known him and again a reminder of just how important he takes his realtions with his customers. We just didn't know what warranty snafu Gita or Pinarello might have. . 

Now my question:

This time around, seriously considering the Campy EPS along with the new Dogma2 frameset that is designed for electronic setup, i.e: no downtube cables. I test rode an EPS equipped Bob and it really was pretty amazing. Levers where you want them to be when in the drops and on the hoods. 20 years in R&D and producing a group that's super slick/ quick, smooth/quiet and just superb. 

Should I pull the trigger for EPS  or stay mechanical?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

wfo said:


> Ok, update to my warranty.
> 
> I'm sure many of you already know this truth. But for those that need reminding. This why my friends you do "all your business" with your local bike shop, if they merit your business. In my case it's been since 1989. The internet may have great deals, but if your LBS is worth anything in the customer support/service category, they'll take care of you in the end as thanks for your patronage. You decide. I also get this from my car dealership too and why I've shopped there year after year.
> 
> ...


There is a certain purity with Campy mechanical. I don't race, except for an occasional TT or hill climb. I therefore would stick with Super Record mechanical. As I said, there is something special about a finely tuned mechanical mechanism. 

If I were a Cat. 2 and all my opponents used EPS etc., then I guess I'd go that route, otherwise, mechanical.

How 'bout getting an EPS ready frame with Super Record? In the future you may get another frame onto which the SR could go, and then you buy EPS for the Dogma.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pinarello frames are electric or mechanical, they can't be changed from one to the other.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Pinarello frames are electric or mechanical, they can't be changed from one to the other.


Correct, the only frame I know where you can use both mechanical and electric is the Fuji. Not all Fuji frame can use both electric and mechanical, you got to request it.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

wfo said:


> Ok, update to my warranty.
> ...clip-clip-clip
> Now my question:
> 
> ...


I think that you have already answered your own question... you tried the EPS system and from what you have written here it sounds like you really liked it. Why not use the opportunity to move forward and get the replacement frame as the electronic version and get the Campagnolo EPS system. I've ridden it and would fully agree with your brief summary. You will have come to your own conclusion but it sure sounds like you already have done so to a certain degree...
Hope it all works out for you and you end up smiling big time.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Some Trek, Giant and Specialised can be used both ways. 
With an internal battery and the new thinner wires it might (not necessarily but might) be possible to squeeze electric into a mechanical Pinarello. Hopefully someone will try it and post their results.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

You can retrofit a mechanical Pinarello for Di2. I had my Time RXR retrofitted with Di2. You need a couple holes drilled, but with frames like Pinarello and Time, that is no problem. They are solidly built. I would have it done professionally though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

My buddy has a Giant TCR and his Di2 cables go through the same openings used for the derailleur cables. There is a hole for the battery wire and bosses for the battery itself, but if the battery was inside the seatpost they wouldn't be needed. 
I'm thinking the only hole needed would be for the front derailleur.


----------

